# New posts are new replies or newly created posts?



## mcrx (Feb 17, 2017)

yeah, basically as the title suggests. Is the "new posts" button on this site just for newly created posts, and/or is there a way to see ALL new posts from the day or do I have to just check my subscriptions and/or each forum section??

just curious. don't always have a lot of time, and I have a tendency to get into one thing and waste precious time on what I SHOULD be doing...which I don't even always know what that is, but that's a different problem.


----------



## mcrx (Feb 17, 2017)

oh oops! I THINK I found it...but if someone wants to explain so that I know for sure, please do. Thanks!


----------



## Addie (Feb 17, 2017)

mcrx said:


> yeah, basically as the title suggests. Is the "new posts" button on this site just for newly created posts, and/or is there a way to see ALL new posts from the day or do I have to just check my subscriptions and/or each forum section??
> 
> just curious. don't always have a lot of time, and I have a tendency to get into one thing and waste precious time on what I SHOULD be doing...which I don't even always know what that is, but that's a different problem.



What are you referring to when  you say "new posts button?"


----------



## caseydog (Feb 17, 2017)

This. 

.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 17, 2017)

It's brand new posts and new replies to posts.  That is, it's stuff that's new since your previous visit.


----------



## mcrx (Feb 18, 2017)

caseydog said:


> This.
> 
> .



yes and...



taxlady said:


> It's brand new posts and new replies to posts.  That is, it's stuff that's new since your previous visit.



 thank you


----------

